# The Brommie Blacklist



## StuartG (12 Jan 2012)

The greatest advantage of the Brommie and other folders is to be able to go where no other bike is allowed. Well almost. It might be useful to know, in advance, of where we might meet resistance and any workarounds. Personally I haven't had any problem an IKEA Dimpy bag couldn't solve but from other threads I have noted ...

*Not Welcome:*
National Portrait Gallery
Pallant Gallery, Chichester

*OK Bagged:*
National Express Coaches

Any more to add?


----------



## Mice (12 Jan 2012)

In a how-to-fold-a-brommie-fast thread GregCollins said that Brommies were not welcome in:

Cuckfield Co-operative Stores.
BT Tower.
Cloakroom of the National Gallery.

Boo Hiss!!!

M


----------



## Bromptonaut (12 Jan 2012)

Welcome in cloakroom at One Great George St (Institution of Civil Engineers)

But then if I'm booking rooms for a day conference at well over £10k it bloody well should be.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jan 2012)

Welcome unbagged at the NCVO offices in Kings Cross and in your room at the Barcelo Hotel Oxford (who will even let you put a full sized bike in your room!) and in the Commonwealth Club in London.


----------



## Amanda P (13 Jan 2012)

Not sure how useful this info is, but the Barcelo Hotel in Valencia are also very cool with Brommies, folded or otherwise. Flown with it in a bag on Easyjet without being made to pay the "Sporting Equipment" supplement, even though it says Brompton on the bag.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Jan 2012)

Mice said:


> In a how-to-fold-a-brommie-fast thread GregCollins said that Brommies were not welcome in:
> 
> Cuckfield Co-operative Stores.
> BT Tower.
> ...


he also mentioned the Pallant Gallery in Chichester.


----------



## Brommyboy (20 Jan 2012)

My practice is always to fold and bag the Brommy - if it does not look like a bicycle then it often is not noticed. Fits Virgin Pendolino racks with ease.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (22 Jan 2012)

StuartG said:


> The greatest advantage of the Brommie and other folders is to be able to go where no other bike is allowed. Well almost. It might be useful to know, in advance, of where we might meet resistance and any workarounds. Personally I haven't had any problem an IKEA Dimpy bag couldn't solve but from other threads I have noted ...
> 
> *Not Welcome:*
> National Portrait Gallery
> ...


Tescos in Bridgend won't allow it to be used as a Trolley. M&S in Cardiff do!


----------



## StuartG (24 Jan 2012)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Tescos in Bridgend won't allow it to be used as a Trolley


Or was it because you were wearing Lycra? http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8484116.stm
Tesco in Wales does seem a bit uptight. Why not emigrate? Trolleying Brommies are welcome in my local co-op. lidl & sainsbury.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (24 Jan 2012)

StuartG said:


> Or was it because you were wearing Lycra? http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8484116.stm
> Tesco in Wales does seem a bit uptight. Why not emigrate? Trolleying Brommies are welcome in my local co-op. lidl & sainsbury.


Lyrca? Meeee? If I bought Lycra the price would shoot up in the rest of the world due to a shortage or raw materials and there would be reports of dying hot air balloons... I've been to the Tesco in St Mellons and I would imagine that the manager has realised that the customers in PJs are the same chavvy scum that normally shop there, but this is one way that he can cut down on their numbers .

As for every other supermarket I've never had any trouble, but the (little)Tesco in Bridgend has IMHO the worst customer service of any I have ever been in,( although not as bad as that experienced at any Tesco fuel forecourt)


----------



## Gerry Attrick (18 Feb 2012)

Bagged Brommies are accepted on the Norfolk Coast Hopper buses. I'd suggest that at rush hour on a summer holiday period they may be more of a problem owing to lack of space. Their leaflet says they don't accept bikes!


----------



## trsleigh (22 Feb 2012)

Only place I've ever been ejected from with my Brommie was the Griffin pub, next to Brentford FC. Pub very quiet, just two old boys & dog scenario but me & my mate were ordered out. Annoying as this pub is probably less than a mile from Brompton factory.
A few weeks ago I got chatting to Will Butler-Adams ( CEO Brompton ) while we were both waiting at Hyde Park Corner on our Bromptons. I told him about the Griffin and he said maybe he should organise a works outing on Brommies to the pub. 
I wonder if he did.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Feb 2012)

blimey! A bit different to the Griffin in Shoreditch, which welcomes Brommies. Then again, men have penetrative sex in the toilets, so it's probably a bit more easy going than its namesake in Brentford.


----------



## smutchin (22 Feb 2012)

The Blue Fin Building (home of IPC Media Ltd) in Southwark. I used to fold mine as I came in through the front door and keep it under my desk, until the Health & Safety Nazis decreed that all bikes, including folders, must be kept in the basement bike store. Which is fine if you work here, but visitors don't have access to the bike store.

d.


----------



## GFamily (28 Feb 2012)

Was very welcome (bagged) at the cloakroom of the Palace Theatre Manchester. I understand they even called other staff members over to look at it while we were enjoying the performance.


----------



## Karlie (7 Mar 2012)

The only place I was barred from was my office! That was until I agreed to cover it up. Other than that I have always had a positive reponse wherever I have taken it. Folded up, some people tend to think it is a type of aide for the physcally disabled. They then ingratiate themselves out of fear of being seen as discriminatory!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Mar 2012)

Not welcome, in any way shape form or receptacle, in the offices of Horsham District Council. But I'm on a mission to change that.

Welcome, folded and unbagged in The Griffin, Fletching, East Sussex (one of the finest gastropubs in SE England) well worth a detour for.


----------



## LilacM3L (8 Mar 2012)

London knowledge:

Welcome:
- Cloakrooms at the Royal Festival Hall, Queen Elizabeth rooms, Purcell, National etc - pretty much all of the South Bank centre.
- Most restaurants at the Brunswick centre in Bloomsbury.
- Various pubs and restaurants in the West End - the key is to act like you expect them to accommodate you. They generally will, and if they don't, you leave.
- Fitness First in Angel have kept my bike behind the reception desk for me. As has the Caledonian Road Tennis centre.
- I have also checked my Brompton at the Royal Albert Hall and at even a few night clubs before.
- The Oxford Tube will take it down below (though I recommend you D-lock it in a folded position to deter opportunists when the bus makes stops - and beware, if the compartment is empty, it will be thrown around when the bus brakes)
- South West Trains, obviously.
- TfL - provided it's folded. I've taken my Brompton on many a bus and overground train. Never tried the tube tho.

Not welcome:
The Mitre pub near Hatton Garden. There just isn't room, to be fair, but they can be really shirty about it.

On reflection, I'm surprised to find that I've never tried my luck at a cinema. Anyone have experience?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Mar 2012)

TFL/Underground? Folded? Nay bother. ime.


----------



## srw (8 Mar 2012)

For the record - on Chiltern Railways commuting stock (class 165), if you use the 2+2 compartments nearest the driver's seat, a Brompton fits neatly between the seat backs. The long-distance class 168s are a different story.

In theory my London office bans them, but I've never been challenged.


----------



## LilacM3L (8 Mar 2012)

> TFL/Underground? Folded? Nay bother. ime.


 
Worth doing after one too many in the pub after work!!


----------



## CharlieB (9 Mar 2012)

The cloakroom of the Shepherd's Bush Empire. But for that, a fine music venue…


----------



## SavageHoutkop (9 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> TFL/Underground? Folded? Nay bother. ime.


Are allowed, but folded only if it's deep level. Which you don't necessarily know in advance. I've done it once (we were heading off somewhere and needed to cross London having come down from the North, bags front and rear on both bikes, it was raining at Euston so we decided to tube it instead. Then decided to take them down unfolded as it's much easier to manhandle 1x bike with luggage attached than to manhandle 1x folded bike + 2 bags each. Got them down to the platform perfectly unscathed, then had a panicked staff member dash over to us to get us to fold them. Then we needed to take the tube with them folded (!) so 3 things to juggle each. Much easier to ride, TBH, but at the time finding waterproofs in the bags and changing etc etc didn't seem appealing. Plus cycling in London is not for the faint of heart. I quite enjoy it now but the first few times...


----------



## LilacM3L (9 Mar 2012)

Official TfL line:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/bicycle-tube-map.pdf

_You are not allowed to take an unfolded bicycle on the Tube on weekdays between 0730 and 0930 or between 1600 and 1900_
_At all other times you may take your unfolded bicycle on parts of the Tube network highlighted in pale green on the map _[see link above]
_However, folded bicycles can be carried on any Tube line at any time_


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> For the record - on Chiltern Railways commuting stock (class 165), if you use the 2+2 compartments nearest the driver's seat, a Brompton fits neatly between the seat backs. The long-distance class 168s are a different story.
> 
> In theory my London office bans them, but *I've never been challenged*.


perhaps rank has its privileges? ;-)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Mar 2012)

10/10 for UBS up at Broadgate/Finsbury Avenue. Chuffin fleet of in-house Bromptons, in cycle racks in the main lobby for staff use. Didn't bat an eye at mine.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> TFL/Underground? Folded? Nay bother. ime.


agreed. 

Not welcome at the Royal Academy, although there is a bike rack in the courtyard


----------



## The Jogger (2 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> TFL/Underground? Folded? Nay bother. ime.


 
Allowed


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 May 2012)

I've literally never had an issue with mine folded and unbagged in any London pub, restaurant, shop or theatre I've been to.

M&S are the best: they happily put it behind the Customer Services desk while I wander round unencumbered.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 May 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> Are they allowed in the Brompton Oratory?


 
Only if it passes the entrance exam?

.. and of course you pay the fees


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jan 2017)

Thread resurrection.

Just got an email from facilities where I am working telling me that under no circumstances can I keep a folding bike under my desk as it "would pose a health and safety issue." I suppose I can see their point. Someone could easily be terribly injured, or be made very ill, by a bike under a desk.

I can, however store it in the basement car park (oh goody) however "all the cycle bays are currently occupied by other staff members". Quite what these people are doing occupying cycle bays when they should be working, I don't know.

Which, to be honest, is a bit of a relief really as I don't like commuting by bike in London.


----------



## mitchibob (26 Jan 2017)

I'm allowed to ride my bike through the moo.com offices in Farringdon, as long as the tyres are dry.


----------



## srw (26 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Thread resurrection.
> 
> Just got an email from facilities where I am working telling me that under no circumstances can I keep a folding bike under my desk as it "would pose a health and safety issue." I suppose I can see their point. Someone could easily be terribly injured, or be made very ill, by a bike under a desk.
> 
> ...


I got exactly the same message when I moved into a new office six years ago. I simply ignored it and no-one has ever challenged me.

Bike riding is the best way of commuting in London bar none and I look forward to getting back to it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jan 2017)

I'm a contractor employed by a third party, so I don't want to play fast and loose with their rules. If I was an employee it might be different. It seems my only option would be to buy a cheap clunker and an expensive lock and use the lamppost outside option. Which, given that I don't much like cycling in town isn't going to happen.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm a contractor employed by a third party, so I don't want to play fast and loose with their rules. If I was an employee it might be different. It seems my only option would be to buy a cheap clunker and an expensive lock and use the lamppost outside option. Which, given that I don't much like cycling in town isn't going to happen.


Get them to place you elsewhere.



User said:


> View attachment 335018
> 
> Not sure if welcome, so I didn't ask.


Always thought you were a bit wet.


----------



## Drago (26 Jan 2017)

Ah, facilities departments and health and safety.

Some years back in the dibble we were told not to put stuff on top of our lockers because it was highly dangerous, and some nuns, orphans, or even puppy dogs might die a hideous death. Never mind that the lockers they gave us were too small for all our work it.

Anyway, a colleague did a FOI request to the local health and safety people and they responded that they had never had an accident or near miss from an object mysteriously leaping off the top of a locker reported to them since their records began.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm a contractor employed by a third party, so I don't want to play fast and loose with their rules. If I was an employee it might be different. It seems my only option would be to buy a cheap clunker and an expensive lock and use the lamppost outside option. Which, given that I don't much like cycling in town isn't going to happen.


Ask to see the risk assessment.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Ask to see the risk assessment.


No

As I said I'm a contractor representing a third party. Their gaff, their rules. End of. Different if I was an employee.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> No
> 
> As I said I'm a contractor representing a third party. Their gaff, their rules. End of. Different if I was an employee.



Can you bag it and still keep it under your desk?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> No
> 
> As I said I'm a contractor representing a third party. Their gaff, their rules. End of. Different if I was an employee.


Almost certainly is not one of their rules. But it is your gig, not mine.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Can you bag it and still keep it under your desk?


Shopping, laptop rucksacks, briefcases, hipster satchels, et cetera, all H&S deathtraps. And as for coats on chairs....


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jan 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Can you bag it and still keep it under your desk?


I thought of that. I used to bag my Brommie at a previous client. But I have no idea where my bag is now. And I don't want to enter into confrontation with my client.


----------



## IBarrett (26 Jan 2017)

I was at the M&S head office in Paddington today and because I wanted to get back to St Pancras ASAP after the meeting I took my Brompton 
The facilities people there couldn't have been nicer. 
They have those little sheep pen security gates and they have one which is wider and stays open longer which they advised me to use. 
And up on the floor we were meeting on was a space for 'commuter' gear. Coat hangers for waterproofs, a shelf for crash helmets and space under the coat hangers for folding bikes. 
I 'parked' my red Brompton next to somebody else's yellow one. 
They looked cute all folded up and stood next to each other. 

And I had a marvellous ride down Edgeware Road. I love riding a bike in London traffic, and there are so many bus/taxi/bike lanes, it's wonderful.


----------



## subaqua (27 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Thread resurrection.
> 
> Just got an email from facilities where I am working telling me that under no circumstances can I keep a folding bike under my desk as it "would pose a health and safety issue." I suppose I can see their point. Someone could easily be terribly injured, or be made very ill, by a bike under a desk.
> 
> ...



http://www.hse.gov.uk/Myth/myth-busting/index.htm

may be very interested in the bollox being spouted in the name of elfinsayfertee


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Jan 2017)

StuartG said:


> The greatest advantage of the Brommie and other folders is to be able to go where no other bike is allowed. Well almost. It might be useful to know, in advance, of where we might meet resistance and any workarounds. Personally I haven't had any problem an IKEA Dimpy bag couldn't solve but from other threads I have noted ...
> 
> *Not Welcome:*
> National Portrait Gallery
> ...


Out amongst the General Public ?


----------



## srw (27 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm a contractor employed by a third party, so I don't want to play fast and loose with their rules. If I was an employee it might be different. It seems my only option would be to buy a cheap clunker and an expensive lock and use the lamppost outside option. Which, given that I don't much like cycling in town isn't going to happen.


In those circumstances you're right.

But especially if you're in the same office for a few weeks you may well build up enough of a relationship with some members of staff who would really _like_ to ride to make them aware that their situation is not normal. It's the sort of thing that people discuss over a beer after work.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> Ah, facilities departments and health and safety.
> 
> Some years back in the dibble we were told not to put stuff on top of our lockers because it was highly dangerous, and some nuns, orphans, or even puppy dogs might die a hideous death. Never mind that the lockers they gave us were too small for all our work it.
> 
> Anyway, a colleague did a FOI request to the local health and safety people and they responded that they had never had an accident or near miss from an object mysteriously leaping off the top of a locker reported to them since their records began.


You never know, a passing nun holding an orphans hand who was carry a puppy could be a hit by an object dislodged by a freak gust.


----------



## bikegang (28 Jan 2017)

StuartG said:


> Or was it because you were wearing Lycra? http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8484116.stm
> Tesco in Wales does seem a bit uptight. Why not emigrate? Trolleying Brommies are welcome in my local co-op. lidl & sainsbury.


Tesco or ASDA in my area are friendly, only got pulled over once (not fully folded but with handlebar up trolley mode), and I just said this is my trolley  and entered. I did have a pretty big basket on the front luggage block.


----------

